# Why do people leave horns on Boer goats?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

And how hard would it be to find one polled or disbudded.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here in my country they have to be dehhorned to show at our country fair. At the state fair No for breeding. I have never understood it because they are terminal.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We dehorn because it's easier to handle them...sorta. I kind of like having the horns to grab ahold of. LOL It's not hard to find them dehorned, but polled is somewhat harder to find...at least in my area. At our fair, all goats just have to have their horns "tipped"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

At first I kept horns on so if they had to they would have something to help protect themselves. After bruises up and down my legs and getting heads out of fences I now disbud. Also horns are their way to cool off but to tell you the truth I don't see adifference iin them when it turns hot but I know its a fact.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

laurenlewis24 said:


> And how hard would it be to find one polled or disbudded.


Unless it is a 4H or FFA project most breeders leave the horns as this is standard for Boers.

If you want disbudded you are going to have to reserve one prekidding & ask the breeder for disbudding to be done.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ABGA states a certain standsrd for horns as part their breed character. If you are showing in ABGA leave horns on. 

Wethers are often dehorned as part of showing. Some shows require them to be dehorned or horn tips to be blunted. Honestly I prefer horns on the goats but because I show the wethers I dehorn.


----------



## CantMiss (Mar 25, 2013)

Horns make great handles


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

CantMiss said:


> Horns make great handles


Exactly. I'd hate to try to work my goats if they didn't have horns.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with the above. I also prefer the look of Boers if they have horns, while I don't like dairy goats with horns.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm new to boers... But have had dairy goats. I have to say that the horns scare me a bit, especially when I need to hug a goat! I'm thinking of disbudding any babies that I'm going to keep...I'd better not disbud ones I want to sell..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes the horns do get close to my face when they are getting pet... But once they are longer and wrap around more they shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The thing with boers is the way their horns generally grow... they shoyld curve back and that really helps with safety. One of my girls horna curve back but the ends have started turning out ... almost like a smaller version of kiko horns


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

I currently have a 7 month old boer buck that slipped by when they were being banded. He has been de horned and is very good. I have looked everyday at his eyelids and hoofs since he was 3 months old. He is very easy to handle. But when it is time to give him a shot or worm he squirms around. It would be easier if he had horns to be able to control him. I wish i would have halter broke him but never did. I am a fan of horns but some are not.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Disbudded goats are a pain when worming time comes around.


----------

